# Remove apps from Mini



## jogo (Dec 27, 2015)

I was able to remove apps from my Roamio but don't think there is an option to hide them on the mini. I am never going to use yahoo or hsn. Why is there an hsn app anyway? But really. Is there a way to hide them?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

jogo said:


> I was able to remove apps from my Roamio but don't think there is an option to hide them on the mini. I am never going to use yahoo or hsn. Why is there an hsn app anyway? But really. Is there a way to hide them?


Your Mini's app list should mirror those you have selected on the host Roamio (Settings > Channels > My Video Providers). These selections are not independently accessible on the Mini.

If you have recently changed the selections on the host you may have to refresh the Mini's network connection for the changes to take.


----------



## jedimindtrick (Oct 18, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> ... Mini's app list should mirror those you have selected on the host Roamio ...


Tangent question: So if the list of apps is pulled from the host, shouldn't each app's account credentials (account ID/password) also be pulled from the host? Seems silly to have to type all those account IDs and passwords all over again on the Mini when already configured on the Bolt...

Just an idea, anyway...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jedimindtrick said:


> Tangent question: So if the list of apps is pulled from the host, shouldn't each app's account credentials (account ID/password) also be pulled from the host? Seems silly to have to type all those account IDs and passwords all over again on the Mini when already configured on the Bolt...
> 
> Just an idea, anyway...


Yes, it would be nice. But the Mini has its own IP/MAC address. Might not be the TiVo's fault.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think it would be nice to have the option to enable apps on the Mini independently from the host. Would be nice if you could have differt apps in one room then another. For example my Sister doesn't want any of the apps on her main Premiere, but my niece wants YouTube and Netflix on her Mini.


----------



## jogo (Dec 27, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Your Mini's app list should mirror those you have selected on the host Roamio (Settings > Channels > My Video Providers). These selections are not independently accessible on the Mini.
> 
> If you have recently changed the selections on the host you may have to refresh the Mini's network connection for the changes to take.


I thought I noticed that previously, I just wasn't sure. I fixed it after I had to restart my mini. Thanks again.


----------

